# Schaltplan für Türzuhaltung



## Rusty (15 März 2009)

Hallo, suche Schaltplan für Türzuhaltung AZM 200


----------



## McMeta (15 März 2009)

hallo, suche schaltplan für 0815....
sorry......... *ROFL*

schon mal bei schmersal auf der homepage geguckt??


----------



## eYe (15 März 2009)

http://www.kasbase.com/Bilddata/Azm/Pdf/Azm200/katalog/kazm2p03.pdf


http://www.schmersalusa.com/machine_guarding/kis_solenoid_latching/install_instructions/AZM200.pdf

(Seite 8)


----------



## Rusty (15 März 2009)

Danke hatte schon bei Schmersal und Euchner geschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## TommyG (21 März 2009)

Guck mal:

bei Alltheweb.com und Schmersal direkt wars der erste Hit:

http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=703732924h9rxsyrx7p53719dw9500

Grundsätzlich hast Du einen Kontakt, der meldet und eineSpule, die verriegelt. so ist es oft. Wie es beim AZM 200 ist, guck/ such mal in der Doku..

Greetz, tom


----------

